# 2008 Specialized P1 release date?



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know? Check out the bike, im really digging the p1 this year. cant go wrong with black.

I plan on getting a macneil seat/post combo and an e-13 baashguard.

Any other parts i should look at upgrading on this thing. Im kinda new to urban/dj riding. thanks


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

I would save your money. You haven't even ridden the thing yet, and you want to upgrade it... Just ride everything stock until it breaks or wears out, and ride the hell out of it. That way, if something does break, you will still have money to fix it.


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

yes, thats a good idea


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

I totally agree with Ths.is.insanity...it already comes with a bashguard and you hopefully won't be on the seat _that_ much right?! Sweet though, I almost wish I waited and got something like this! Good luck.

Oh and what is the MSRP on those out of curiousity?


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

I think its between 750 and 800


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

some time mid september


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

um, those look like Profile cranks.....
maybe just weird angle?


----------

